# Jimenez Arms JA 9 Pistol



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...........I viewed a video evaluation of this (cheap) 9mm semi auto pistol priced around ~ $170 ! It did surprisingly well for a low priced pistol , the reviewer was impressed with it's accuracy and performance . Comes with (2) 12 round clips . Review stressed that this pistol is NOT made to run thousands of rounds through . IT is made for basic self defense for someone who can't afford a $500 and up firearm . Made in Nevada,USA . I'll try to post a link to the review . , fordy 


https://youtu.be/3K7WadWsiL0


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

That name sounds familiar, but not in a good way..

Before you buy one check out (online search) the junk and unsafe guns for Bryce, Bryco, Jennings etc.
They were built in California and the south west. 

The name Jimenez sounds familiar to that company(s) listed above.
Such as that was the name of the head gunsmith when the company restructured in order to escape lawsuits, thus that person took over and changed the name. 

BUT don't listen to me do your own research. Like I said I've heard the name before and it seems I heard it in connection to the unsafe garbage from the above.

So I just actually watched the video and right in the description it says it is an off shoot of Jennings.. 

As the one comment says, "but please review a piece of junk and call it junk"


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

so these were Jennings out of California 

when they went under an employee bought it up moved to a less regulated state made a few changes to make the quality better and is selling them under his name Jimenez

they make a 22 380 and 9mm they are all blow back designs simple but they work 

this is an alternative to a highpoint that gets a you a few more rounds 

they are basically through away guns , meaning you know you live in a bad place , you know you will never see the gun again after the police take it for evidence when you shoot the guy kicking in your door because he is mad at the crack house next door and to out of it to realize he is at the wrong door 

even though the police will call it a good shoot and not charge you with anything in places like Milwaukee you can stop and armed robbery that is getting out of hand at the local grocery and it is deemed a good shoot , the guy is caught injured when he seeks medical help , they tie him to a hole string of robberies , heck your practically a local hero you would thing the police chief would drive your gun over to your house and personally thank you but instead they have policies in place that require you to get a lawyer take off work attend a once a month special court session for getting your legally owned gun that ended up in police custody. so by the time yo hire a lawyer and finally get you gun back the guy you shot that was a career criminal that had a long file at the PD and has been in and out of jail most of his adult life and he still gets out before you get your gun back 2 years later 
oh and if they stop you for a traffic stop they may ask to take custody of your gun during the traffic stop , oh but then you need to go to special court to get you gun back because they can't just give you back the legally carried gun with a license .

so you can see why people buy disposable guns , they know it is cheaper than getting the one they had back 

they buy it shoot it for a box or 2 of ammo then load up and toss it in the night stand drawer


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...........Actually , my intention is to purchase a Glock 19 , Gen 4 ! I can't say I wasn't tempted by the price of this particular 9mm but I'll just bide my time and the funds will grow , and I'll get what I want . , fordy


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I love my Gen 4 G17 

the 19 is a favorite for a lot of people but I have big hands and the mag won't drop if I am holding on with the 19 I have to give up part of my grip to get the mag out , the 17 drops free while I keep my grip 

one thing and only one thing I think is worth changing on the gen 4 guns or the gen 3 guns get a Ghost Evo Elite connector and file down the tab jsut a little at a time to get rid of nearly all the over travel it also takes out the glock bump that bit of extra resistance just before the trigger breaks http://www.ghostinc.com/product/GHO_EVO_ELITE_3_5/EVO-ELITE-35.html I think I paid 24 dollars for the evo elite 

I co-worker put the Skimmer enhanced carry trigger in his gen 3 G17 and the two guns side by side the triggers are both almost identical 

the price difference 175 vs 24 dollars


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............I sent an Email to one gun shop and asked them IF , 4 paid rent receipts was sufficient evidence to confirm my physical addy ! I moved away for 5 months and changed my driver's license addy , then I moved back to my old Addy . But , I haven't gotton around to changing my drivers license back to my old address . I should have done it already but I have to stand in line for 2 hours waiting to get it changed . They haven't replied to my Email , yet ! , fordy


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> so these were Jennings out of California
> 
> when they went under an employee bought it up moved to a less regulated state made a few changes to make the quality better and is selling them under his name Jimenez
> 
> ...


Considering the police policies is a biggie in what I carry. The idea of carrying a $5-600 Quality Pistol only to have it sit on the shelf of the police property room for months or years, because the DA and police chief are anti-gun is stupidity. If the gun functions as needed and is confiscated, I'll replace it the next day and be on my way. I can then pursue my rights without being defenseless.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

fordy said:


> .............I sent an Email to one gun shop and asked them IF , 4 paid rent receipts was sufficient evidence to confirm my physical addy ! I moved away for 5 months and changed my driver's license addy , then I moved back to my old Addy . But , I haven't gotton around to changing my drivers license back to my old address . I should have done it already but I have to stand in line for 2 hours waiting to get it changed . They haven't replied to my Email , yet ! , fordy


Do it online cost $11 and they give you a receipt for proof of address change and you get the new one in 10 days or so. It'll save you 1 hr and 57 minutes of your time!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

fordy said:


> ...........Actually , my intention is to purchase a Glock 19 , Gen 4 ! I can't say I wasn't tempted by the price of this particular 9mm but I'll just bide my time and the funds will grow , and I'll get what I want . , fordy


Just got a new Glock 42 in 380 for $399. No tax total with shipping and transfer was about $450.

On order for a Glock 27 Blue Label for $425.00


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

not sure about your dealer but mine wants the form to match the ID exact down to not placing my middle name on one of the forms because it is my middle initial on my drivers license that is for federal form 4473 , for the state handgun form the state needs your middle name spelled out. yeah confusing. 

same with the big stores and it has been that way for a while. when we moved here back in 04 my wife went to pick up a gun I had called and put on hold at a Gander mountain in the next city over , they had it on clearance and I was getting a good price on it as it was the old model and the new model had just hit the shelves the only difference was they changed the barrel length and I didn't need the added length. this was a muzzle loader that "could be " a shotgun or rifle except H&R wouldn't fit a barrel to it when I tried.

she went to get the gun they said your ID doesn't match the address you put down so she drove over to the dmv and being a weekday in a small city she was in and out in 30 minutes with a new drivers license with the new address , and she went back and bought the gun.

we have only ever gone back to that dmv since as they almost never have a bad line like the ones in other cities near by. 

don't listen to the media , dealers want to keep being dealers and they follow the rules.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

diamondtim said:


> Considering the police policies is a biggie in what I carry. The idea of carrying a $5-600 Quality Pistol only to have it sit on the shelf of the police property room for months or years, because the DA and police chief are anti-gun is stupidity. If the gun functions as needed and is confiscated, I'll replace it the next day and be on my way. I can then pursue my rights without being defenseless.



The problem is some of them don't function as they should and are a danger to the shooter.. I have one of those (the model number escapes me at the moment). It's just as deadly for the user as it is to those in front of it.. 
It was sold under the Bryco brand name. I can across this one when someone asked me to sell the firearms for an estate for them. I always do a little research on what I'm given to sell so I know what a fair price is.. 
While I did the research on this particular gun I kept finding recalls on it. It is unsafe to fire, thus I won't sell it. I've actually thought about tearing it down into pieces and putting them into the scrap pile... But I can't do that, spare pins and such always come in handy..


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

beowoulf90 said:


> The problem is some of them don't function as they should and are a danger to the shooter.. I have one of those (the model number escapes me at the moment). It's just as deadly for the user as it is to those in front of it..
> It was sold under the Bryco brand name. I can across this one when someone asked me to sell the firearms for an estate for them. I always do a little research on what I'm given to sell so I know what a fair price is..
> While I did the research on this particular gun I kept finding recalls on it. It is unsafe to fire, thus I won't sell it. I've actually thought about tearing it down into pieces and putting them into the scrap pile... But I can't do that, spare pins and such always come in handy..


I understand and appreciate your point, but it appears the Jimenez is of higher reliability than the Bryco.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

diamondtim said:


> I understand and appreciate your point, but it appears the Jimenez is of higher reliability than the Bryco.


:rotfl:

No Problem
I won't ever get behind one regardless of the "name" 
Built by the same people, different name.

Good luck and be safe.


----------

